# Thyroid cancer (adenocarcinoma)



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, Lauren. Welcome to the board. It's Karen from See Spot Run. I'm glad you joined. I hope you get some responses. Everyone here is so supportive and they have a lot of info to share. Again, good to "see" you here.


----------



## Lauren.621 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Karen! Thank you for your help and for sending me to the board, lots of good information here. Most appreciated.

Lauren


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lauren*

I am so sorry to hear about your Golden. I will do a search here on Thyroid cancer here on the forum and attached the link below.If you go all the way to the bottom on what I'm attaching, looks like there are 10 pages. Hope what people have written will help. Bless you for rescuing. What is your dog's name?
I don't know much about this, but I don't think thyroid cancer is as fast moving. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gtsearch.php?q=Thyroid cancer

Also, googled Canine Thyroid Cancer and came up with all of this.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Can...ceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGHP_enUS664&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't have experience with the thyroid adenocarcinoma, but we had a German shepherd who was diagnosed with apocrine gland (sweat gland) adenocarcinoma. We went through mass removal (with clear margins) before we knew it was cancerous and when the mass came back after less than 10 weeks, opted not to do chemo/radiation. There were many factors that went into the decision for this. The oncology vet we consulted with put her on Piroxicam which had been shown to slow growth in carcinoma tumors and is an anti-inflammatory. Unfortunately, Sasha's cancer spread rather fast and we only had a few weeks with the Piroxicam, but it might be worth asking your veterinarian about.

Wishing you all the best and for many sunny days with your pup!


----------



## Lauren.621 (May 7, 2017)

Thank you, Karen. I did the same search, but it seems you had some different results pop up, so I will certainly check those out. My dog's name is Bird, which turned out to be a really meant trick on the young kids in the neighborhood who are just learning their animals.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5 year old jusy got diagnosed with apocrine adrenal carcinoma of the anal sac,,,I am doing same thing, cbd, cbd salve and life gold...decided against surgery..usually diagnosed at 3 mm, hers is 38...each day is make a wish...pupicchinos, swimming, anything she wants...she seems breathless which makes me think mets to lumgs...usually will go to renal failure...cry nonstop!!! it's the worst!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry Val King..


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5 yr old just had this diagnosis and due to the size, complications, etc..I chose to just every day have a make a wish day! I am using cbd, the salve cbd, and life gold...She seems ok but breathless which makes me think mets...I will not torture her with treatments for just a few more months, but I am beyond devasated. I really get what you are going thru, I am dying inside, but I am giving her best days ever. I am so sad for my 1 yr old golden I got for her, she will be devastated...if any of you follow my posts, she is the one missing 7 molars on the bottom falsified clearances)...when it rains it pours..


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

Many golden hugs your way


----------

